# Constipation - How Long To Take Lactulose?



## PatriciaUK (Jul 5, 2004)

Hello everyone - I would be grateful for any feedback regarding the length of time I should take lactulose.It has been prescribed for fairly long term constipation (which alternates between frequent bowel movements and/or passing only small amounts at a time)I initially took lactulose for 2 weeks, felt ok again, stopped taking the medication and within 6 days I am back to being pretty constipated again.My questions are:---did I stop taking it too early---will longer term use do any harmThank you very muchPat


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The osmotic laxatives like lactulose will not cure the constipation, once you stop (unless something else has changed, like you found an amount of fiber that keeps you going.) the constipation comes back.The good news is that as an osmotic laxative it can be taken indefinitely if needed.K.


----------



## katiegro (Jul 28, 2004)

took it - gave me a horrid migraine and just more gas and bloating - no movement whatsoever!


----------



## sprucecircle (Oct 29, 2002)

I have been using lactulose for about 3 years with great success. I take about 1 1/2 tablespoons every evening. It does produce a lot of gas, that is why I take it at bedtime - then only my husband has to listen to the strange sounds!


----------



## PatriciaUK (Jul 5, 2004)

Many thanks for your help and advice everyone - will keep using lactulose on an as and when basis.Best wishesP


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Pat Took lactalose for years. It only helped very mildly. I too had to take it a night since it created intense amounts of smelly gas....my poor husband. I stopped about a year ago since I coundnt stand the gas anymore. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Oznelm (Jul 2, 2004)

I have been taking Lactalose for 8 days now. And I am getting some small movements. And YES lots of gas. But if I take it before bedtime, the gas only comes while I am sleeping. During the day I have very little gas unless I eat say 2 big meals. So during the day I eat small if any meals. Going in for colonscopy this coming Monday. Aug 16. Should be fun.???? Not. I hate the prep's for some of these tests. The problem I have is that I am never really cleaned out. Or so I have been told, took pneumocolon, had still had stool. So we shall see this time. Wish me luck.


----------



## badger1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Hello PatriciaukI have been taking lactulose for some time as my other medication tends to cause constipation. It does cause bad wind but compared to how it produces a decent "poo" I would not be without it.


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

How much Lactulose is acceptable to take a day?


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

Does Lactulose cause poor absorbtion of nutrients the way mineral oil does?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I do not think that it would. It draws water into the stool.Mineral oil is a problem because fat soluble vitamins dissolve into the oil and cannot be absorbed.Two different mechanisms.K.


----------

